# Bible Verse Feature Re-Added



## Semper Fidelis

Thanks to RefTagger I was able to re-add the ability for Scripture Verse popups:

2 Tim 2:24-25

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Very handy. Good to see the feature back in operation.


----------



## Ed Walsh

Thanks! 
Is there a place to donate to the board yet?​


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ed Walsh said:


> Thanks!
> Is there a place to donate to the board yet?​


I'll have a link up soon: https://support.puritanboard.com/


----------



## fredtgreco

Semper Fidelis said:


> Thanks to RefTagger I was able to re-add the ability for Scripture Verse popups:
> 
> 2 Tim 2:24-25


Is there a way to change which version pops up?


----------



## fredtgreco

Bump.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I recall from discussing this before that multi versions is not an option so you have to pick one. I have put reftagger on Chrome and it is a godsend as I have 1000+ references to proof. The popup saves cutting and pasting to a look up. So what would take who knows how long before I'l complete today with three days work, DV.


----------



## fredtgreco

NaphtaliPress said:


> I recall from discussing this before that multi versions is not an option so you have to pick one. I have put reftagger on Chrome and it is a godsend as I have 1000+ references to proof. The popup saves cutting and pasting to a look up. So what would take who knows how long before I'l complete today with three days work, DV.


I don't think I was clear. I don't need multi-versions for me, I just want to change the default version that is installed. I don't want the 1900 version of the AV.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

to what? I think that is the only KJV version offered. On the Chrome version it is the only choice. When we discussed this on the last install we chose KJV as likely suiting the most folks.


----------



## fredtgreco

NaphtaliPress said:


> to what? I think that is the only KJV version offered. On the Chrome version it is the only choice. When we discussed this on the last install we chose KJV as likely suiting the most folks.


I'd like the ESV - that's why I wondered if each user could adjust it for himself. I'm not asking for a change for the whole site, but I thought I remembered being able to get the popup version that I wanted with the old site. Maybe I am remembering wrong.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Maybe Rich can discover if that is an option. In Chrome I can click on the reftagger icon and toggle. What happens I wonder if you view PB on Chrome with reftagger installed; which takes precedent? Or blow up?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Reftagger had a widget that permits the user to change the pop ups to their own preferences. Installing it means also adding more real estate to an already crowded page. The widget is not just a link to a page, but a stand alone item. Placing it in some User area page means some special coding is needed. Then there is the support required when the widget malfunctions (and it does, as I have it installed on one of my websites). I do not even see the option for the widget at the Logos site anymore.

Given all of this, the simple and transparent installation is that one and only one translation be selected as a global default. For our venue, the KJV is the obvious choice in terms of acceptability.

When composing posts a person may specify the translation that pops up:

Jn 3:16 KJV
Jn 3:16 ESV
Jn 3:16 NKJV


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

NaphtaliPress said:


> Maybe Rich can discover if that is an option. In Chrome I can click on the reftagger icon and toggle. What happens I wonder if you view PB on Chrome with reftagger installed; which takes precedent? Or blow up?


It is hit or miss as to which one takes priority. The Chrome versions of Reftagger are ones created by individuals, not Logos. For your work, Chris, you may want to try this as it also works offline:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popverse-bible-reference/bacpgelchdkdpdhpfejnckhmnodlkfik

I use it as it avoids all the onlline server queries since it has the KJV text included in its installation. I have it set to disable Reftagger on sites so no conflicts ever arise.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Thanks Patrick; I am saving that link for the next project. I should wrap up this morning with checking the refs in Durham's 72 sermons on Isaiah.


Ask Mr. Religion said:


> It is hit or miss as to which one takes priority. The Chrome versions of Reftagger are ones created by individuals, not Logos. For your work, Chris, you may want to try this as it also works offline:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popverse-bible-reference/bacpgelchdkdpdhpfejnckhmnodlkfik


----------



## Jake

It looks like it would be easy to do with a Greasemonkey script. I was able to make a quick change in my developer tools to get it to change, so I would just have to persist that whenever you hit PuritanBoard. If anyone is interested I could make one.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Jake said:


> so I would just have to persist that whenever you hit PuritanBoard


What dose this mean?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> When composing posts a person may specify the translation that pops up:
> 
> John 3:16 KJV
> John 3:16 ESV
> John 3:16 NKJV


That's cool. I didn't know it supported that. The RefTagger script is something I had to add to one of the Templates and I coud only select 1 version. It looks like when one adds a verse it gives you the option to choose.


----------



## fredtgreco

Ephesians 2:8 ESV


----------



## fredtgreco

Semper Fidelis said:


> That's cool. I didn't know it supported that. The RefTagger script is something I had to add to one of the Templates and I coud only select 1 version. It looks like when one adds a verse it gives you the option to choose.


How can I do that? I don't see the option when I put in a verse.

Matthew 1:1-10 ESV

EDIT: I see you need to put the name of the version


----------



## Jake

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> What dose this mean?


The code to enable RefTagger looks like this. Using developer tools on your web browser (usually Ctrl+Shift+I), it's possible to modify a small bit of code temporarily and reload it to see what it looks like.



Code:


<script>
    var refTagger = {
        settings: {
            bibleReader: "bible.faithlife",
            bibleVersion: "KJV"           
        }
    };
    (function(d, t) {
        var g = d.createElement(t), s = d.getElementsByTagName(t)[0];
        g.src = "//api.reftagger.com/v2/RefTagger.js";
        s.parentNode.insertBefore(g, s);
    }(document, "script"));
</script>


All that needs to be changed is that bibleVersion to another. Using developer tools, I can make this work for one session. Using something like Greasemonkey on Firefox, it's possible to make small changes like this happen every time a page on a particular domain (or other filter) loads. So it would be possible to install a script that would replace the bibleVersion every time someone loads a page at PuritanBoard.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

For Chrome one would have to resort to installing Tampermonkey to work with this sort of script. Most Chrome users have enabled the _--scripts-require-action_ flag which limits the capabilities of this sort of extension.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

OK. I got this working again. For future reference (so I can retrace my steps):

Admin->Appearance->Template Modifications->page_container_js_head

This teamplate is currently modified by *Favicon for Links* addon.

I added the following text below the code added by this addon:



Code:


<script>
    var refTagger = {
        settings: {
            bibleVersion: "KJV"           
        }
    };
    (function(d, t) {
        var g = d.createElement(t), s = d.getElementsByTagName(t)[0];
        g.src = "//api.reftagger.com/v2/RefTagger.js";
        s.parentNode.insertBefore(g, s);
    }(document, "script"));
</script>


I think I may need to be in Developer Mode to do it.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

That's swell!

Thanks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Before someone asks, since Reftagger is made by the folks at Faithlife, the verse popup will display the same translation in the tooltip window as you have chosen for your online Logos or Faithlife Bible software. If your version is not yet available, or you do not use Logos tools, the popup will default to the *KJV*.

If you are citing Scripture in a post and want the popup for your citations to be another version, specify the translation version after your citation.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

If you do not see it working on a page you have previously visited, select CTRL+F5 to refresh the browsers cache of the page.

Just pressing F5 does refreshes the page, but fails to tell the browser that the cached page is no longer valid. Use the CTRL+F5 sequence!


----------

